# FORD (fatty optimization research and development) Fatty X2



## wntrlnd (Oct 23, 2010)

It wouldn't be much of an exageration to say I'm obsessed with fatties.

I spend a lot of time thinking about them.  How to fill them, better ways to roll them, heating them and eating them. 

I know the ingredients I like best, and I'm constantly trying to figure out how to get more of them in each successive fatty I make.

This time out I'm using a combination of Jimmy Dean HOT (1 lb), with 2/3 of a package of Jimmy Dean Regular, and half a package of Farmer John Regular.  Holy hell, look at that Farmer John.  It's almost white compared to the rich redness of the JD.




















For today's fatty I'm trying something different with the cheese.   I usually use a combination of Trader Joe 3 Blend cheese and shredded mozzarella.

This time I started with about a half cup of fresh ricotta cheese and blended it with mozzarella and goat cheese until i had a nice thick mixture that held together like a dough.

Then I chilled that cheese to firm it up a bit.  I took the cheese mixture and molded it around the baked potatoes.  Then I took those cheesey potatoes and stuffed them into roasted red peppers. 













Then the challenge was getting the sausage around the peppers.  Once again I underestimated the amount of sausage I needed.  LOL.

You can clearly see the white globs of Farmer John in there.  Usually more fat equals more flavor.  We'll see.

























Here is is on the smoker:







You can see the main course (ribs) in the upper left corner (and the little rib that fell out of the foil when I took them out to firm them up).

Here it is!  And it's as delicious as it looks!  I really like the new cheese filling.  My wife had good things to say about the cheese, too.













This is how I served it up!  I'll write up the Ribs Q View tomorrow.  You get a sneak peak at the final shot of that Q view right here:







Hope you enjoyed the fatty view!

Thanks for lookin' in!


----------



## meateater (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking good, ya want to try a kicker use FJ habanero sausage, it will light ya up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Personally I would like a grind in between the two, FJ to course and JD to fine for my preference.


----------



## wntrlnd (Oct 23, 2010)

meateater said:


> Looking good, ya want to try a kicker use FJ habanero sausage, it will light ya up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, *meateater! * I did try the FJ Habenero in the mix last time I made fatties.  I mixed a half pkg (6 oz) into a pound and a half of regular sausage and it was STILL powerful in places (it didn't disperse all that well into the mixture).  If there were a way to get it really mixed thoroughly, I might experiment around again with that fiery stuff.  It definitely adds another dimension to the fatty.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 23, 2010)

Man that fattie looks great. You do know that the throwdown this month is Fatties right. I have seen alot of really good and unique fatties come on of some smokers this month. I can't wait till the sliced Q


----------



## wntrlnd (Oct 23, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Man that fattie looks great. You do know that the throwdown this month is Fatties right. I have seen alot of really good and unique fatties come on of some smokers this month. I can't wait till the sliced Q




Thanks, *Mark! *   Yeah, I know this month has fatties for the Throwdown but I'm not ready quite yet.  I'm still testing out some ideas.  I wish fatties would've come up a little later.  Nevertheless, I'll be ready next time Fatties come around for a Throwdown, that is if Fatties ever come up again.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Oct 23, 2010)

cant wait to see finished product


----------



## bill in mn (Oct 24, 2010)

Very Nice ! Just what I like, meat with a side of meat.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

Great fatty idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Awesome looking stuff!

Especially that plate at the end!!!!!

Perfect!

Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the cheese tips.  I was toying around with a similar idea - your technique is something I will definately try.


----------



## wntrlnd (Oct 25, 2010)

njsmoker83 said:


> cant wait to see finished product


Thanks, *njsmoker83!  *

Here's an extra finished product shot just for you!








Bill in MN said:


> Very Nice ! Just what I like, meat with a side of meat.


Thanks for the comment,* Bill!  *It was supposed to be a rib dinner, but that fatty insisted on getting on the plate*!*

 


Squirrel said:


> Great fatty idea! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you very much, *Squirrel!  *My pleasure!


 


Bearcarver said:


> Awesome looking stuff!
> 
> Especially that plate at the end!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dang!  Thanks,* Bear! * I really appreciate the feedback, my friend!

 


TheBarbeQueen said:


> Thanks for the cheese tips.  I was toying around with a similar idea - your technique is something I will definately try.


Thank you very much, *BarbeQueen!  *The molded cheese idea worked pretty well.  I slightly overstuffed the fatty and had a little leakage, so next time I will probably use more sausage so I can prevent the blowout (I almost said next time I'd use less cheese, but clearly more sausage is the better solution.  LOL)


----------



## sqwib (Oct 27, 2010)

Well done as usual. Thanks for sharing


----------



## shooter1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome, the FORD looks like it went well and very tasty too! Can't wait to see what comes out of your Fatty lab next.


----------



## wntrlnd (Nov 1, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Well done as usual. Thanks for sharing


Thanks, SQWIB!  I really appreciate the positive feedback, my friend!
 
 


Shooter1 said:


> Awesome, the FORD looks like it went well and very tasty too! Can't wait to see what comes out of your Fatty lab next.


Thank you, *Shooter1!  *I'm really looking forward to my next experiment, too.  I think the X3 is gonna be the bomb!

The thing is, I've got so much fattie in my freezer right now it might be Christmas before I get a chance to get back in the lab.

In the mean time, there will be some good eatin' over here!  LOL!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

That is one awesome looking fattie. Great job on the qview too. And those ribs look great too. Congrats on a great meal


----------



## squirrel (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't tried the hot Jimmy Dean, would you say it's really hot or just a little hot?


----------



## wntrlnd (Nov 2, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I haven't tried the hot Jimmy Dean, would you say it's really hot or just a little hot?


*Squirrel*, to _my_ taste I'd say it's just a little hot.  And smoking it seems to substantially diminish the little heat that's there.  It's definitely not as hot when you cook it in a fatty as it is when you just slice it up and fry it in a skillet.

You could always mix it with some regular if you wanted to be cautious about the heat level.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2010)

Be very careful Squirrel.

I think you're about as Hot as you want to get already!

Bear


----------

